# Những điều mẹ bầu cần biết về canxi



## minhtam (11/7/19)

*Những điều mẹ bầu cần biết về canxi*
Trong thời kì mang thai, người mẹ thường thiếu nhiều canxi dẫn đến đưa trẻ dẽ bị suy dinh dưỡng, còi cọc khi sinh ra. Vậy cần ngăn ngừa việc thiếu canxi và khi thếu canxi cần phải bổ sung như thế nào, thì các bạn cùng tham khảo bài viết dưới này nhé.

*Vai trò của canxi*
Canxi là lọai khoáng chất cần được đặc biệt chú ý trong thời gian người mẹ mang thai. Khi Canxi không được cung cấp đầy đủ, thai tăng trưởng sẽ sử dụng canxi trong xương của người mẹ mà người mẹ cũng rất cần chất này để có đủ sức khỏe sinh nở và chăm sóc con sau này.

Một thai phụ cần 1200mg canxi mỗi ngày. Thai phụ còn trẻ cần nhiều hơn. Việc cung cấp đủ nhu cầu canxi trong thời kỳ mang thai sẽ giúp tạo thành và phát triển bộ xương thai nhi và đảm bảo toàn vẹn bộ xương bà mẹ.

Trong cơ thể 99% canxi nằm trong xương, 1% còn lại nằm trong các dịch và các tế bào của cơ thể. Vì xương là mô sống nên hàng ngày canxi đều lắng đọng và thoát khỏi bộ xương nên rất cần canxi.

Việc tích lũy canxi đều đặn là rất cần thiết, nó vừa thay thế cho phần canxi mất đi vừa tạo nguồn dự trữ canxi khi mà các thực phẩm cũng cấp không đủ.

Trong trường hợp canxi thiếu do cơ thể không hấp thu đủ canxi (có thể do thiếu vitamin D) hoặc lượng canxi đưa vào ít thì lượng canxi bị rút ra từ xương sẽ nhiều hơn, dần dần làm tiêu xương, xốp xương và dễ gãy.

Canxi còn có vai trò giúp cho sự co cơ, nhịp đập của tim, sự đông máu và giúp hệ thần kinh gửi đi các thông tin. Tuy nhiên một số thực phẩm có chứa oxalat và các loại hạt ngũ cốc chứa phytat, cả 2 loại này gắn kết với canxi và sắt làm hạn chế một phần sự hấp thu của 2 loại chất khoáng này.

*Phải bổ sung Canxi như thế nào?*
Phương pháp hiệu quả nhất để bổ sung canxi cho phụ nữ mang thai chính là thông qua các loại thực phẩm tự nhiên đầy đủ dinh dưỡng
Thông thường, cơ thể chúng ta chỉ hấp thu khoảng 20% lượng canxi qua thức ăn, còn lại sẽ được bài tiết ra ngoài. Ngoài ra, mẹ bầu cần chú ý cân bằng các nhóm chất khác trong khẩu phần ăn, tránh tình trạng mất cân bằng dinh dưỡng.
Bên cạnh đó, nên bổ sung canxi từ sữa, sữa chua và các chế phẩm từ sữa. Sữa chua ngoài lợi ích về mặt tiêu hóa, còn có thể cung cấp canxi, vitamin D cùng những dưỡng chất thiết yếu khác. Một hộp sữa chua 100g trung bình có chứa khoảng 110mg canxi. Vitamin D trong sữa chua đóng vai trò là “người bạn đồng hành”, giúp canxi được hấp thụ tốt hơn vào cơ thể. Để giúp cơ thể hấp thụ tối đa lượng canxi trong sữa chua, mẹ bầu nên ăn sữa chua trước khi đi ngủ.

*Lưu ý khi bổ sung canxi*
Canxi có trong thực phẩm ăn uống hàng ngày, nhưng cũng có trong các thuốc bổ khác, và một số thuốc nhóm kháng acid để điều trị bệnh tiêu hóa. Chính vì vậy, bà bầu cần chú ý hàm lượng canxi bổ sung vào cơ thể không được vượt quá 2.500mg/ngày để tránh quá liều, gây tăng canxi máu.
Nếu cần thiết phải bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu dưới dạng thuốc qua đường uống, thuốc gì và liều lượng thế nào phải do bác sĩ quyết định. Bởi vì việc này đòi hỏi phải có sự giám sát chặt chẽ về y khoa.
Ở những phụ nữ thiếu hụt canxi từ trước khi mang thai, việc bổ sung canxi còn giúp phòng ngừa nguy cơ tiền sản giật, đặc biệt ở những người thuộc nhóm nguy cơ cao bị tăng huyết áp.
Thường khi bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu, bác sĩ sẽ chỉ định kèm thêm vitamin D để tăng cường hiệu quả hấp thụ canxi.
Tương tác giữa sắt và canxi có thể xảy ra khi bổ sung cùng lúc. Vì vậy, các bác sĩ thường khuyến cáo mẹ bầu nên sử dụng hai chất dinh dưỡng này cách nhau vài giờ thay vì đồng thời. Để thuận tiện, canxi có thể được bổ sung trong bữa ăn (từ thức ăn) và viên sắt có thể uống giữa các bữa ăn.
Khi bổ sung canxi cho mẹ bầu, lưu ý không nên phối hợp cùng lúc với những thực phẩm như chocolate, trà, ca cao. Bởi vì những tương tác xảy ra có thể sẽ làm giảm hấp thu canxi.
Hãy là một bà mẹ thông thái để bảo vệ sức khỏe con yêu một cách tốt nhất! Hy vọng bài viết sẻ cho các bạn, đặc biệt là phụ nữ mang thai có cái nhìn tổng quan về canxi cho bà bầu.


----------



## minhtam (11/7/19)

Bổ sung canxi trong thời kì mang thai là điều tất yếu. Tuy nhiên, các mẹ cũng cần lưu ý bảo vệ sức khỏe của mình bằng cách bổ sung canxi sau sinh để tránh tình trạng loãng xương, mất xương, đau lưng, rụng tóc,... nữa


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Canxi vô cùng quan trọng trong sự phát triển của trẻ , thiếu canxi có thể gây ra một loạt rối loạn chức năng cũng như cấu trúc của trẻ. Vậy các bà mẹ nên tham khảo một số thực phẩm giàu canxi nhé.


----------

